# Has anyone been to Ardnamurchan



## Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

I was thinking of travelling to Ardnamurchan, has anyone been there is it suitable for wild and site camping.


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*See*



			
				Guy said:
			
		

> I was thinking of travelling to Ardnamurchan, has anyone been there is it suitable for wild and site camping.


Guy, see thread "where can I sell my motorhome" as the thread has transgressed to Ardnamurchan
 Edit:- Just noticed that U already know!


----------



## Big Westy (Mar 6, 2007)

possibly the best place in Britain for wild camping !!!!
my favourite route is to go via Mull, then take the ferry from Tobermory.
(get a discount ferry ticket from Calmac).
couple of good official campsites along Loch Sunnart at
Salen & Strontian.
great camping on the south shore of Loch Ailort within easy crawling 
distance of the pub at Uig. (great at weekends & decent grub too ).
Views from here across to Skye to die for.
Alternatively,  take the Corran ferry & head for Strontian ....
don't take the main road ,  use the smaller road along Loch Linhe.
great for wild camping .
saw my first sea eagle here taking a fish from the water....
just awesome ....
hope the weather treats you kindly.
Big Westy.


----------



## Guy (Mar 6, 2007)

I will definately give it a try this summer, we always go in search of the wildlife where ever we go, we have never seen a sea eagle, i saw a program last week that showed someone feeding the sea eagle from a boat on the coast of mull or skye, i cant remember which.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 7, 2007)

looks braw. i'll be up there shortly..


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 8, 2007)

*sanna bay*

don't miss this beaut. location in arnamurchan. i've camped there but never taken the van.if your on a budget just go to Tobermory as a foot passenger and stock up on supplies. there are toilets and an outside tap at the ferry terminal of Kilchon.
the last time i stayed at sanna bay imas in swimwear in the morning and full winter gear by afternoon so even in the summer you need clothes for all weathers.
(sorry 'bout spelling place names i don't have a map handy )


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 8, 2007)

Big Westy said:
			
		

> possibly the best place in Britain for wild camping !!!!
> my favourite route is to go via Mull, then take the ferry from Tobermory.
> (get a discount ferry ticket from Calmac).
> couple of good official campsites along Loch Sunnart at
> ...



I have wild camped near Genuig.  Had boat and Caravan in layby on hill above Glenuig.  Friend contacted Consett police to get a message to me.  Malaig police rang pub and lady came and informed me the I needed to telephone him.  I rang him back in 20 minutes he was flabergasted.

I was up last year and someone had dumped an old static and a wrecked transit in that layby rendering it useless.


----------



## virgil (Mar 8, 2007)

John Thompson said:
			
		

> Friend contacted Consett police to get a message to me.  Malaig police rang pub and lady came and informed me the I needed to telephone him.  I rang him back in 20 minutes he was flabergasted.




Police efficiency eh?! Do they not have mobile phone signals there?


----------

